# a website full of DIY projects



## pocketmouse (Oct 9, 2011)

I found this site full of amazing craft-y DIY projects, there are so many cute things, I had to share it with you guys  If you love crafts I'm sure you will find a project that interests you here. They have everything separated by season, type of project, and by event/ Holiday theme, it's pretty wonderful:
http://asubtlerevelry.com/d-i-y

	These are just a few of the many things that caught my interest







http://asubtlerevelry.com/recreate-impromptu-party-seating






http://asubtlerevelry.com/fabric-cake-topper






http://asubtlerevelry.com/homemade-picnic-basket






http://asubtlerevelry.com/waterproof-drink-labels






http://asubtlerevelry.com/hot-cocoa-ornaments


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

ohhh wow...so nice...thanks for sharing..


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

LOVE DIY sites.  Can not get enough.  Hopefully this site is not as addictive as pinterest.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 18, 2012)

Instructables is another good one too http://www.instructables.com/ And craftster http://www.craftster.org/


----------

